# Can someone help me out (need a sig for a friend)



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

This sig is for a friend on a gaming forum that im apart of, he really is jelouse of peoples sigs and so i talked with him and laughed while saying i know a group that can photoshop circles around these guys 

So with that being said, this is for a different forum so i know a bunch of you may not want to help out but if you can please do 

*The sig*

for Section 8 prejudice game

wants a sig of one guy shanking another guy (cuse he is #1 in knife kills in the game) wants the other guy to have a pulse cannon ( its a way OP weapon we are against)


wants his name in sig : The Amurican

other details he wanted: green armor 

I told him to give me as much detail of what he wanted and then i would let you guys run with it, honestly he mainly wants a guy shanking the other guy 

pics to help with

























Pulse cannon












if you guys need anymore pics or details let me know


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

for example could you guys put the knife guy in pic 1 or two behind the guy in pic three to where it looks like he is gunna shank him instead and then do your guys sig magic to make it look sweet


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Just FYI i know its not much but the sig my friend chooses i will give its maker 100,000 points and pos rep


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't even notice the thread.

I'm not feeling too hot right now, but I will get something in. If I can't find a workable picture of someone shanking someone (can probably use the top one) would he accept a sig that isn't about the shanking?

If so, any certain character he would want?

For example, would he be okay with using this picture?

http://warisprejudice.com/wp-content/themes/prejudice/images/uploads/Campaign-2-1024x963.jpg


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

damn that is a tight pic, 

he really wants a guy shanking somebody because he is number 1 in knife kills but im sure if the sig is sweet he wont mid too much 

p.s. what do you mean by workable pic? i could go find other knifing pics for ya if i know the kind of pics you need 

p.s. thanks a bunch


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Workable as in big enough to cut out and work with.

The one you posted there should be okay, but it's a big bad quality around the edges. I can use that one if all else fails.

I'll get it in within the next few days, I'm coming down with strep I think so it'll be when I'm feeling better in a few days.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

anybody else helping me by working on this? if not i wont worry about the thread and will just do this through pm with M.C.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm working on something for him now.

What does other details: green armor, mean?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

just to make the guy with green armor on some parts of it ect, like with the first pic the guy knifing has blue armor he just wanted it green if possible

like i said though he just wanted a cool pic, I was the one that told him to give me everything he wanted in detail so that i could give people a general direction.


----------

